# leg cramps



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

Has anyone experienced leg cramps during 2ww? I have done several cycles and this is the first time I have had cramps, I am slightly worried they could be a side effect of estrogen / pessaries (doing a FET cycle). We had 2 hatching blasts transferred last Thurs so 5dp5dt today, cramps started a few days ago and had them bad last night in bed, I couldnt sleep. Hope its a good sign of hormone changes due to implantation and not a miserbale side effect of the drugs?

any ideas?
Thanks x


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Sunflower I had 2 embryos transferred last Friday and I have been having cramps in my legs during the night also I hope this is a good sign so fingers crossed


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for replying Grace, Ive just got back from the supermarket, had terrible cramps in my foot / leg  / toes whilst walking around, had to hang on the trolley! lol

I hope its a good sign too - when are you testing hun?


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm testing 2nd Sept not sure if i should test before thhey've been sore since all the injections anyway so i'm not at or not i'm very tempted to start testing from Monday onwards. what are you going to do?
My bbs are a little sore down the sides also but they've been sore since the injections anyway.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

me too hun, Ive had sore boobs since starting pessaries, they do hurt a lot but could be the drugs    I think I am going to test towards the end of this week, should get an accurate result from Friday onwards - my clinic gave me OTD 1st sept (2 weeks after ET) but I know I can test before then - once embies are 14 days old (14DPO) the result on the pee stick will be right! just hope there are 2 lines!!!!!!   

did you have fresh or FET?


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Im 43 this is my third icsi since our daughter was born 13 years ago so we are very blessed already. We had 5 good eight cell embryos this cycle I had two 3day embryos transferred so they wont be 14 days old until nest tues i suppose. the last two times i did icsi i never got past day 10 if i get past day 10 i'll be delighted i'm aready on kw everytime i go to the loo.


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck if you test on Friday looking forward to hearing about your BFP


----------

